# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ruslar'ın son bombası

## bozok

*Ruslar'ın son bombası*

*2 şubat 2009 / hurriyet.com.tr*



*Bu kadarına pes... Ruslar, 1930'larda üzerinde çalışılan ve "çok gizli" olarak geliştirilen "devasa uçakları" yeniden ele aldılar.*

*"Uçan Kale" K-7 Projesi*
*"Hazar Denizi Canavarı" KM Projesi*


1930'larda Rus ordusu, bütün zamanların en büyük uçağına sahip olmak için müthiş bir proje geliştirdi. Proje* "çok gizli"* olarak kayıtlara geçti. Bu yüzden geliştirilen devasa uçan makinenin fazla fotoğrafı da yok. 

Buna rağmen Sovyet döneminde geliştirilen iki dev uçağı yeniden canlandırmak için Rus Hava Kuvvetleri harekete geçti. 

Bu projelerden biri Sovyet döneminin *K-7* olarak bilinen *"Uçan Kale"*si... 

Diğeri ise* "Hazar Denizi Canavarı"* KM projesi ya da *"Ekranoplanus"* olarak adlandırılan, uçak ve hoverkraft karışımı bir araç... 

"Uçan Kale"yi günümüze uygun konforda yeniden dizayn eden havacılık mühendisleri, *"Uçması mümkün mü?"* sorusuna kesin bir* "Evet"* cevabı verdiler. 

Temsili görüntülerde yer alan UFO benzeri uçan araçlar da Rus Hava Kuvvetleri'nin yeni hava araçları projeleri arasında yer alıyor. 

"Hazar Denizi Canavarı- Ekrenoplanus" ise zaten Sovyet döneminde deneme uçuşlarını başarıyla tamamlamıştı. Rastislav Alekseyev Tasarım Kurumu tarafından tasarlanan Ekranoplanus denizden kalkmış ve uçmayı başarmıştı. 

100 metre uzunluğunda, 544 tonluk dev uçak, 10 tane Dobryin VD-7 turbojetle donatılmış. Denizden iniş ve kalkışı ise radara yakalanmayacak şekilde tasarlanmış. 

Soğuk savaş döneminde prototip olarak geliştirilen Ekranoplanus'tan haberdar olan CIA'nın eline geçen görüntüleri için o dönemin yetkilileri *"Gerçekten korkutucu, düşmanı sindirecek bir görünüme sahip"* demişlerdi. 

İşte bu iki "canavar" bugün yeniden gündemde.


...

----------

